# 1dc used body sale in AUSTRALIA



## sanj (Mar 7, 2015)

Friends in Australia… I am in the process of selling my 1dc and am wondering if there would be a market for a used 1dc in Australia. My sister is visiting me from there and can carry it with her and put it up for sale on ebay/amazon. My other option is to sell it in USA but then I will have to ship it such other complications. Any thoughts? Will it sell for a decent price there?


----------

